# το βλέπω στο google, αλλά όχι στη Λέξι



## antongoun (Nov 19, 2021)

(Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν κάνω αυτή την ερώτηση στο σωστό φόρουμ...)

Δεν βρίσκω στη Λεξιλογία αυτό το "Γλωσσάρι" και το νήμα του, και ο σύνδεσμος από το ίδιο το γκουγκλ δε λειτουργεί, δηλ. δε με παραπέμπει καν. Ούτε από την Αναζήτηση εδώ το βρίσκω. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πού βρίσκεται;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2021)

Αυτό εδώ πρέπει να είναι:









Μεταφραστικό γλωσσάρι


Ανεβάζω εδώ σε Word το γλωσσάρι όρων μεταφρασεολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου, από τη διεύθυνση: http://www.cc.uoa.gr/english/metafraseis/glossary.html (Αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουν μεσολαβήσει αλλαγές.) Παρακαλώ να γράψετε εδώ από κάτω, αν είστε εθελοντής, ποιους 100 όρους από τους 850 είστε...




www.lexilogia.gr


----------



## antongoun (Nov 19, 2021)

Ναι, αυτό είναι, ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ. Τελικά είχε γίνει αυτή η διόρθωση/έλεγχος που συζητούσατε τότε; (Με ενδιαφέρει συγκεκριμένα ο όρος "componential analysis".)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2021)

Δεν θυμάμαι να ολοκληρώθηκε κάποιος έλεγχος. Πάντως η αντιστοιχία:
*componential analysis > στοιχειώδης ανάλυση* 
είναι καθιερωμένη.

Βλέπω να προτείνεται και η απόδοση *συνταγματική ανάλυση*.
Συνταγματική ή στοιχειώδης ανάλυση (Componential analysis).


----------



## antongoun (Nov 19, 2021)

Βρήκα και την απόδοση _ανάλυση σε συνιστώσες_ (σελ. 23), και ορισμό "Ανάλυση της πρωτότυπης έννοιας στις συνιστώσες της, ελλείψει κατάλληλης αντιστοιχίας, π.χ. cozy – ζεστό και άνετο", και μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον. ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ, Νικ.


----------

